# Oh Shawn Bradley....



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2863736



> The joke's on Bradley
> Attempting to draw a charge in practice last week, Shawn Bradley fell backward, smacked the back of his head on the court and was left with a mild concussion.
> 
> Let the humor flow. "When Shawn hit the deck, it sounded like wood hitting wood," Mavericks coach Don Nelson cracked. "Nellie should know," Bradley shot back.
> ...


How can we not make fun of the guy....


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

lol


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

oh god.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

no more mavs threads in here man. post em in the mavs forum:laugh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2863736
> 
> 
> ...


Bradley has limited talents as a basketball player... but he tries to do the better he can...

And to hear the perennial underachieving coach crack jokes about a player (he was trying to draw a freaking charge!!!!!!) just makes me wanna say STFU Nellie and retire already!!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Where's that pic of Bradley going coast to coast when you need it?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He should take a lesson from Josh Howard, who drew the possible game-winning charge against the Bucks


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Oh Shawn Bradley....*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Bradley has limited talents as a basketball player... but he tries to do the better he can...
> ...


lol Nellie probably saw Bradley playing defense and drawing a charge and thought "what the hell is he doing"


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is that article for real?! I feel bad for Bradley now because he tries hard, but is only made fun of by everybody who watching basketball.


----------

